# Switching commercial electric suppliers



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Gesh this is hard work all these so called easy switch companies just want to get you on the phone once your on there its like a sale probing session, 

All I want to do is find a cheaper electric supplier how hard can it be ? anyone got any tips


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Can i ask what its for, also you need to check your contract as there is usually a 3 month cancellation period. 

Give us a PM and ill see what i can do for ya?


----------

